# You do know where the report button is... Don't you?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Maybe a tad early for this one, but made me smile..


Bee Gees newest single: 'How deep is your bruv'



instant apologies for all who are insulted, offended, miffed, etc etc etc :roll: 

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am really offended by that callous and totally uncalled for comment :lol: :lol: :lol:

and when I stop laughing I will probably read it again and laugh again :lol: :lol: :lol:

Besides he's not at all deep yet...... :lol: :lol:

he is at least _Horizontal _now, but it's only _Words _and he is now commenting that there is _Too Much Heaven_ in _Masachussets _although we are all _Paying the Price of Love_ but no more will it be _Live_

I could go on but won't.....(which will probably be a relief to everyone)

Dave :roll:


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Unbelievable, how can you make jokes out of this *Tragedy* The Gibb brothers have found it hard enough just *Stayin Alive* Without you two making cheap jokes about it.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

You missed a trick. Title of the thread should be: 

I started a joke 

Phil

P.S. The things people really object to are usually not only potentially offensive but not funny.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Nodge said:


> Unbelievable, how can you make jokes out of this *Tragedy* The Gibb brothers have found it hard enough just *Stayin Alive* Without you two making cheap jokes about it.


Well I heard Barry singing "Ha, ha ha ha , stayin alive", if he can find humour in it who are we to argue :wink:

ray.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I missed his cause of death. Was it:-

Night fever, night fe-ver?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Robin Gibb has provided proof that a healthy vegetarian diet coupled with alcohol abstention prolongs your life.

He has managed to eke out 62.5 years - six months longer than Jocky Wilson. 

Sorry to see Robin go - there'll not be another like him.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think this is a bit insensitive guys.
I can have a laugh with virtually any situation but in this instance I feel it's premature. The poor man only died a couple of days ago.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Last time I saw Whitney, she was dressed head to toe in mahogany. 8) 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Last time I saw Whitney, she was dressed head to toe in mahogany. 8)
> 
> tony


What's the coldest Summer on record..

Donna..

ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Look on the bright side, theres now two thirds off all BeeGees CD's.

Pete.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

They will always be Tossers to me.

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


I thought I heard the ghost of Robin Gibb in my herb garden.
But when I went to check, it was just the chive talking...... :wink: 

And on Herbs.. My new book on having sex with herbs is finally set for release after a lengthy delay.

It's about effing thyme. :twisted: 

ray.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

All in impeccably bad taste but the jokes made me smile - a great entertainer who will be much missed by all.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

The guy who compiled The Times crosswords has died this week as well.



They burried him 6 down and 2 across


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Fear not I have done some more extensive research and have come up with a group who can satisfy your craving for the now defunct Bee Gee's..

I am sure you will agree, or you might find they are actually better than than the real thing..











ray.

edit: which reminds me, anybody else going to the "GOTH" weekend in Whitby this year?..


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just been watching the Bee Gee's bi op on ITV of their top 50 count down to no one.. Made me surprisingly emotional knowing what we know now..

ray.


----------

